# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Rosmarinus officinalis o romero.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, siguiendo con la botánica de Los Enebrales de Punta Umbría hoy toca al archiconocido Romero  y no por ello falto de importancia, por aumentar un poco su conocimiento se trata de un arbusto aromático que puede crecer tanto en zonas litorales como en montaña y se adaptarse bien a suelos pobres y con laderas pronunciadas.





Bueno esto es todo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

